# New pics of Rosie & Tina's kids



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Got some new pics of the kids today! They are sooooooooo stinking CUTE!!!!  
Hope you enjoy, cause I sure did!

First the twins Rosie's kids

Stiffler......He is REALLY photogenic!

































His sister Delight, I thought I got more pics of her :scratch: I will add more I know I took more!









The Trips Tina's kids

Pepper Jack

















Clochette

















Bre









Momma and kids

















Tina's kids weren't up and playing as much as Rosie's so I didn't get as good a pics. BUT there will be more hahahahaha!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awwwww....look at those wittle fwoppy ears....SO cute! They all are just adorable...AND flashy! What beautiful babies.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

LOVE THEM SOOOOO CUTE!!!

Stiffler is the cutest!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are toooo cute! And OMG that first pic of Stiffler is soooo funny, he's like, can a guy have some privacy? LOL

And Pepper Jack....OMG I am soooo in love!

Thanks for the pics, they are beautiful kids!!


----------



## nublynn (Dec 11, 2009)

Absolutely Beautiful!!! They are all very unique and no two alike...lol
I love them all!! Congrats on the little sweethearts


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What beautiful kids! I just want to cuddle them all!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Absolutely ADORABLE!! They are all so different! I am in love with Bre


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone! They are little sweethearts! 
Unfortunately Bre will have to be sold as a pet. She has 4 teats  But thats ok she will make someone a very cute pet, just no show, or breeding life for her! :wink: 
I am having a blast with them!


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

They are so cute, they all look like baby cows.LOL! I LOVE Pepperjack and Bre wish I was closer I would snab those babies up!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Way too cute! Pepperjack & Stiffler are my favorites


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

They are adorable!! That just SUCKS about Bre, she is so stinking cute!! But so are the others ;-)


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Precious!

Deb Mc


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Awweeee Soooooooo cute! They remind me as little Stormy as a baby


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

They are adorable. I love starting my day with pictures of baby goats.
Suellen


----------

